# Mattel City Diorama



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to share below pics from stage 1 of my first attempt at any sort of diorama. I'll put in commentary where I think it may be needed. I'm currently on stage 3, and there was a big shift in the middle of stage 2. The Models are very expensive! Thank God the matchboxes are still pretty cheap. Also, this is my first attempt ever at anything like this.
View attachment 89697


View attachment 89698


View attachment 89700


View attachment 89701


View attachment 89699


The Bus station, which you can see a little of will be in it's own post, along with the police & fire stations. The bus station was the first thing I did, so there are no before pics. Stay tuned for stage two pics coming very soon.


----------



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

*Stage two pics up now*

check them out!


----------

